# Looking for operator



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for a appropriate sized figure for my H-L-W woody rail truck. Something commercially available and decent looking. Thanks for any help.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I am also looking for a driver for our h-l-w galloping goose rail car. Qualifications must look like a hobo, be over weight, likes to drink beer and always has a smile on his face. Good pay and steady work.Apply here. Seriously we need a figure that fits that description.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out Supply Line: http://www.slmonline.com/


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce those are great looking figures but not what i,am looking for thanks anway.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice figures. What scale is HLW? I am thinking 1:24? I think 1:20.3 might be to big. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd; 

HLW is nominal 1:24 scale. The Just Plain Folk line of figures may have something that suits, although they are listed at 1:22.5. Their web site can be found here: http://www.justplainfolkfigures.com/ I have found that 1:24 figures are sometimes too thick to fit under the steering wheels on 1:24 vehicles. (I can't remember whether the HLW railtruck still has a steering wheel.) Anyway, you may also want to examine the 1:29 figures at the AristoCraft site "just in case." 

Hope this helps, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Just as an example, here is my HLW Mack switcher with some figures that are supposed to be 1:22.5. The engineer is a Preiser trucker and the brakeman is an LGB track worker. The seagulls were found in the "artsy/crafty" section of a local hobby store.










Happy hunting,
David Meashey


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dave helpful. I have a 1:24 figure I just found. I thought it might be a little small. Now knowing Hartland is 1:24 it's starting to look good.


----------

